# One I forgot about.



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Took this a few months back and just found it. Thought I'd share


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Really great photo buddy!


----------



## scott170 (Nov 21, 2008)

Great photo ! i feel cold just looking at it !!


----------



## Bigbash22 (Aug 25, 2008)

Echo the above. Great shot


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. While not technically perfect, I like it!


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Love the shot mate. What camera and lense you using?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

edition_25 said:


> Love the shot mate. What camera and lense you using?


Thanks mate. This one was taken with a Canon 20D and a Sigma AF 18-200. A lovely combo IMO


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Love the photo, very atmospheric :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Nick - that is a beautiful pic'.

Do you have it in hi-res'?

I'd like a copy if poss', to get it enlarged professionally :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> Nick - that is a beautiful pic'.
> 
> Do you have it in hi-res'?
> 
> I'd like a copy if poss', to get it enlarged professionally :thumb:


Hi mate.

Bear with me (No pun intended!) I'll dig it out and see what the resolution is. I had to take all my shots off the pc as I had over 80GB on there!


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Downloaded mate. Cheers.

Quick Q - is it natural colour? Or black and white? Looks sepia even?

Whichever one, it's superb. :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

B&W with a hint of sepia :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice shot mate. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## kevgolfgti (Nov 13, 2007)

very nice i never got to take any snow pics like that. when was it we had the snow june ?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

kevgolfgti said:


> very nice i never got to take any snow pics like that. when was it we had the snow june ?


Thanks mate.

No this was way back in March when the country came to a standstill


----------

